# John Deere 2840



## Ronm (Mar 22, 2011)

My John Deere 2840 is leaking hydraulic fluid from both rear hydraulic blocks. I removed the left block and the two snaprings in an attempt to get to the O rings, but I cant see how to remove the shut off levers in order to remove the female portion of the connector. I didnt want to apply to much pressure but could not see any release mechanism. HOw do you dissassemble these units?...Thanks ronm


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com!


----------

